

Ask HN: Spectacle for Windows? - pmoriarty

Is there something like Spectacle[1] (the OSX window-moving app) for Microsoft Windows?<p>[1] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spectacleapp.com&#x2F;
======
ZenoArrow
bug.n fits the bill...
[https://github.com/fuhsjr00/bug.n](https://github.com/fuhsjr00/bug.n)

Worth noting Divvy is available for Windows too...
[http://mizage.com/windivvy/](http://mizage.com/windivvy/)

